# CTHULHU TUBE MOD V2



## Timwis (21/9/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

I've been wanting one for my MTL setup... Can't find it anywhere so sad. I really love the idea of a small regulated mod that doesn't pull my pants off when I put it in my pocket

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jos (17/8/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I've been wanting one for my MTL setup... Can't find it anywhere so sad. I really love the idea of a small regulated mod that doesn't pull my pants off when I put it in my pocket


I have a V1 just sitting in a drawer gathering dust. You can have it if you pay for shipping.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Akil (17/8/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I've been wanting one for my MTL setup... Can't find it anywhere so sad. I really love the idea of a small regulated mod that doesn't pull my pants off when I put it in my pocket


Alldayvapes have them in stock


----------

